# Maggie the goat who controls llamas



## elevan (Jan 22, 2011)

Meet Maggie, our 3 month old Pygmy doeling.  She has our llama wrapped around her little hoof!  Anything Maggie wants Jerry (llama) obliges.  If she can get onto something that is at least a foot off the ground then she can leap onto Jerry's back.  From there she "steers" him where she wants to go.  Much as you would riding a horse.  She wants him to turn left she paws at his left side...she wants him to back up she goes to his rump and paws there.

Hope you enjoy the pictures of our llama princess, the goat named Maggie.

A perfect landing:






"Come on Jerry, back up just a little more" says Maggie:





Uh Oh! We gotta raise the stall walls to the buck pen!!


----------



## warthog (Jan 22, 2011)

Absolutely amazing.


----------



## helmstead (Jan 22, 2011)

Something tells me the friendly llama will eventually stop being a pony once those little hooves get a lil heavier


----------



## jason_mazzy (Jan 22, 2011)

Great post! love the thread. I want more pics of this cutie!


----------



## elevan (Jan 22, 2011)

At 25 pounds she already feels heavy when she jumps onto human shoulders as myself and my DH can attest!

She tried to control my DH the same way she does the llama...didn't work so well for her though    And she nibbled at the stubble that is his hair while she was up there!









She started the habit of jumping on other animals when she was a week old.  Here she is on her mama's back:


----------



## elevan (Jan 22, 2011)

helmstead said:
			
		

> Something tells me the friendly llama will eventually stop being a pony once those little hooves get a lil heavier


Let's hope so! But even at full grown she'll be under the maximum packload amount for a llama to carry...so we shall see...


----------



## chandasue (Jan 22, 2011)

Llama surfin' is just too cute!


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jan 22, 2011)

LOL, that is too cute!


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 23, 2011)

Adorable.

You've topped my cats who ride on goat backs.


----------



## lilhill (Jan 23, 2011)

That is one smart little girl.  Love the pictures!


----------



## elevan (Jan 23, 2011)

My DH went out to water the goats this morning to find Maggie walking on one of the walls.  She's such a little trouble maker.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 23, 2011)

She's quite the gymnast!


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 23, 2011)

Is she trying to move the walls around, too?


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Jan 23, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Is she trying to move the walls around, too?


----------



## elevan (Jan 24, 2011)

My DH started spoiling her from the very beginning as you can see.  So now she thinks she can get away with anything.


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Jan 25, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> My DH started spoiling her from the very beginning as you can see.  So now she thinks she can get away with anything.
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/2607_feeding_maggie.jpg


Thats because she can! LOL


----------



## glenolam (Jan 25, 2011)

You know - I had two little pygmy doelings at one time, too and they did the same exact thing!  I didn't spoil them as your DH did, but they ALWAYS were climbing on me, their toys and anything else they could hop up on.  I wonder if it's part of their genetics?  It's super cute and I miss my girls - I still have their mother who'll hopefully give me some more babies this year!


----------



## elevan (Jan 25, 2011)

She better gain a lot of weight to keep her closer to earth very, very soon.

Went out this morning to water and found her in the buck's pen!!!  And let's just say that the buck had done his job and it was obvious.  Needless to say it resulted in a trip to the vet for some lutalyse.

She's been confined to a small temporary pen that she cannot get out of (I hope) until we make the walls to the buck's pen go clear to the roof!

My little buckling doesn't give us any trouble and he's 2 weeks younger than her.

Her mama is a trouble maker too so I'm sure that it's in her genes


----------



## chickygirl55 (Jan 25, 2011)

That is so freaking cute lol. Totally makes me want pygmies then i think about all the fencing id have to do lo.


----------



## jason_mazzy (Jan 25, 2011)

Ur telling me the billy actually got her? or just tried real hard?


----------



## elevan (Jan 25, 2011)

jason_mazzy said:
			
		

> Ur telling me the billy actually got her? or just tried real hard?


Got her - no doubt about it.


----------



## jason_mazzy (Jan 25, 2011)

Wow, he was determined. cuz she is short!


----------



## elevan (Jan 26, 2011)

jason_mazzy said:
			
		

> Wow, he was determined. cuz she is short!


Nah, he's 9 months old and she's 3 1/2 months old so there's not much size difference between these two.

eta: and they are pygmies so they are supposed to be short


----------



## jason_mazzy (Jan 26, 2011)

I thought this was a full grown mature buck.


----------



## elevan (Jan 26, 2011)

jason_mazzy said:
			
		

> I thought this was a full grown mature buck.


Even if he was full grown he probably would have been able to get the job done.  His sire wasn't very big and neither was his dam, so he shouldn't get too big.  And he is almost the size now of my full grown wether, who is his penmate.

And she's actually bigger than she looks in pictures (especially compared to a llama or my DH    )  She was an only child so she's a bit bigger than my other kid who was a twin and is only 2 weeks behind her.  I'll try to get a picture up of her next to one of the adults.

edited for spelling


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Jan 27, 2011)

Shes a fireball huh!!!! Thanks for sharing!!!!  

  Great pics and post!!!!


----------



## elevan (Jan 27, 2011)

Emmetts Dairy said:
			
		

> Shes a fireball huh!!!! Thanks for sharing!!!!
> 
> Great pics and post!!!!


She is indeed.  *Yesterday she lept over a four foot wall - no assistance - nothing to give her a boost.  She did it right in front of me and then looked back at me as if to say, "YOU cannot contain ME!"* 

I have a feeling that when we do breed her that her kids will have the same type of attitude :/  I think we're gonna need to build a new, Maggie proof barn.  Can only hope that as she adds weight that she isn't as gymnastic.


----------



## rebelINny (Jan 27, 2011)

I had TWO kid doe's like this born on our farm this past spring. Once they put on some poundage and got bellies no more jumping over fences through barn windows on top the barn roof and down into the outside fence, no more squeezing through cattle panel squares and all that. Hope its the same for you. They are such characters though.


----------



## GoatRancher11 (Jan 31, 2011)

Those are great!  Hilarious!  A good reason I want to get these precious little animals!


----------



## elevan (May 1, 2012)

Dragging up this old thread about Maggie since she's soon to have a little troublemaker of her own.  Just a walk down memory lane  

Maggie still occasionally jumps onto the llama's back.  Just a couple of days ago she jumped over a 4 foot fence.

Maggie....Maggie...Maggie...I'm gonna have to keep a real close eye on your kids since you were a trouble maker from day one!


----------



## redtailgal (May 1, 2012)




----------



## elevan (May 1, 2012)

If you want to follow Maggie's next adventure...motherhood, check out my journal starting here:  http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?pid=232717#p232717


----------



## terrilhb (May 1, 2012)

I just found this thread. I love it. What a gorgeous goat. I love her.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (May 1, 2012)

Love this


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (May 1, 2012)

ADORABLE! '


----------

